# pulmonary compromise



## N10 (Jan 3, 2012)

"pulmonary compromise" θα μπορούσε να είναι επιδείνωση της πνευμονικής λειτουργίας;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2012)

Κοίτα πώς το έχουν διατυπώσει εδώ στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά:

ΠΕΡΙΛΗΨΗ
Γυναίκα, έγκυος, 25 ετών, δευτεροτόκος με σύνδρομο Marfan, χωρίς συστηματική ιατρική παρακολούθηση προσέρχεται στις 37 εβδομάδες κύησης αναφέροντας συσπάσεις της μήτρας. Γίνεται εισαγωγή και κατά την εκτίμηση της κλινικής της κατάστασης διαπιστώνεται διάταση ρίζας ανιούσας αορτής (διάμετρος=4,8cm), φυσιολογική αναπνευστική λειτουργία. Η ασθενής παρουσίαζε κυφοσκολίωση, αραχνοδακτυλία, είχε ύψος 1,80cm, βάρος σώματος 86kg και δήλωνε βαριά καπνίστρια. Ως μέθοδος επιλογής ορίστηκε η καισαρική τομή με επισκληρίδιο αναισθησία.

SUMMARY
A 25 - years - old pregnant woman on her second pregnancy, suffering from Marfan’s Syndrome without systematical medical treatment, was admitted to hospital at 37 weeks of gestation reporting contractions. During her clinical evaluation, aortic root dilation is reported (diameter=4,8cm), with normal chest examination and no evidence of pulmonary compromise. She had thoracolumbar kyphoscoliosis, arachnodactyly, height 1,80cm, weight 86kg. Caesarean section with epidural anaesthesia was the selected choice of delivery.

Δηλαδή, με αντιστροφή συμπεραίνουμε ότι αποδίδουν το pulmonary compromise ως "μη φυσιολογική αναπνευστική λειτουργία".


----------



## N10 (Jan 3, 2012)

Μάλλον πρόκειται για "πνευμονική δυσλειτουργία" 

http://www.mednet.gr/archives/2010-1/pdf/66.pdf

"Ιδιαίτερα τα πρόωρα νεογνά με σύνδρομο αναπνευστικής δυσχέρειας (ΣΑΔ) κινδυνεύουν να παρουσιάσουν διαφυγή αίματος κυρίως στη φάση ανάρρωσης από το ΣΑΔ, με αποτέλεσμα παρατεταμένη αναπνευστική δυσλειτουργία."

"Preterm infants with respiratory distress syndrome (RDS) are at risk of persistent shunting through the DA during the recovery phase, and thereafter of prolonged respiratory compromise"


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή το _compromise_ έχει τη σημασία της έμμεσης βλάβης, δηλ. όταν μια κατάσταση σε ένα σημείο επηρεάζει την κατάσταση ενός άλλου σημείου, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πρόκειται για _έμμεση πνευμονική βλάβη_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 3, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με το "δυσλειτουργία". Θα μπορούσες να πεις και "ανεπάρκεια", αλλά αφενός αυτό μεταφράζει το _failure/insufficiency_ και αφετέρου δείχνει βαρύτερη και πιο μόνιμη βλάβη, ενώ το _compromise_ είναι μάλλον γενικός όρος που αντιστοιχεί πολύ καλά στο "δυσλειτουργία".


----------



## N10 (Jan 3, 2012)

Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για βλάβη σε καμία περίπτωση. Ήμουν ούτως ή άλλως μεταξύ επιδείνωσης, διαταραχής και δυσλειτουργίας.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 4, 2012)

N10 said:


> "pulmonary compromise" θα μπορούσε να είναι επιδείνωση της πνευμονικής λειτουργίας;


Η "επιδείνωση της πνευμονικής λειτουργίας" μου φέρνει στο νου το "lung function decline", που το έχω δει πολύ σε σχέση με τη χρόνια αποφρακτική πνευμονοπάθεια. 
Αν το κείμενο δεν αναφέρεται σε χρόνια πάθηση, προσωπικά θα την απέφευγα.

Άλλη μια ψήφος για τη δυσλειτουργια κι από μένα.


----------



## N10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα!

Ναι, πλέον έχω καταλήξει στη δυσλειτουργία.




VickyN said:


> Η "επιδείνωση της πνευμονικής λειτουργίας" μου φέρνει στο νου το "lung function decline", που το έχω δει πολύ σε σχέση με τη χρόνια αποφρακτική πνευμονοπάθεια.
> Αν το κείμενο δεν αναφέρεται σε χρόνια πάθηση, προσωπικά θα την απέφευγα.
> 
> Άλλη μια ψήφος για τη δυσλειτουργια κι από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Πάντως, ένα αξιόπιστο αγγλικό ιατρικό λεξικό να μας λέει τι είναι _compromise_ και ειδικότερα _pulmonary compromise_ δεν υπάρχει; Πού πάει ο κόσμος;

:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2012)

Μάλλον γι' αυτό στο παράδειγμα που έδωσα παραπάνω δημιούργησαν το εξής περίεργο σχήμα:

φυσιολογική αναπνευστική λειτουργία = normal chest examination and no evidence of pulmonary compromise.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 4, 2012)

Tα Dorland's και Taber's δίνουν αντιστοιχία compromised -> κατεσταλμένος.

Η πνευμονική καταστολή δεν έχει πολλά αποτελέσματα, αλλά η αναπνευστική καταστολή έχει κάμποσα. Ίσως η μη αναπνευστική καταστολή να εξηγεί καλύτερα και το παράδειγμα που αναφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## cougr (Jan 4, 2012)

Ο όρος *αναπνευστική καταστολή* αναφέρεται στο _*respiratory depression*_ το οποίο διαφέρει από το _*respiratory compromise*_ (εναλλακτικά _*pulmonary compromise*_) και που συνήθως αποδίδεται ως _*αναπνευστική επιβάρυνση*_.

Μερικά ακόμη παραδείγματα:

haemodynamic compromise - αιμοδυναμική επιβάρυνση 
cardiovascular compromise - καρδιαγγειακή επιβάρυνση
right ventricular compromise - επιβάρυνση της δεξιάς κοιλίας 
renal compromise - νεφρική επιβάρυνση κοκ.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 5, 2012)

cougr said:


> Ο όρος *αναπνευστική καταστολή* αναφέρεται στο _*respiratory depression*_ το οποίο διαφέρει από το _*respiratory compromise*_ (εναλλακτικά _*pulmonary compromise*_) και που συνήθως αποδίδεται ως _*αναπνευστική επιβάρυνση*_.
> 
> Μερικά ακόμη παραδείγματα:
> 
> ...



Σωστός.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 5, 2012)

Κι όμως, το _compromise_ έχει την έννοια της δυσλειτουργίας, ανεξαρτήτως αιτιολογίας, ενώ στα Ελληνικά η _επιβάρυνση_ χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο ως αποτέλεσμα της επίδρασης άλλων παραγόντων (επιβάρυνση από φάρμακα, χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις κ.ά. - όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα χρήσης στο Google), δηλαδή έχει μάλλον την έννοια του _stress_.


----------

